# Question for Paramount with first gen and second generation.



## fatbike (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone knowledgeable here with clearer details with the change from 1st and 2nd gen into the Nervex Reynolds frame?  When did serial numbers  go from BB to rear triangle? Anyone have photos of the differences and or a very early 1st generation 58ish Paramount frame to share. I know the serial numbers in 1958 are still 800 or 900 three digit numbers before begins with A10 somewhere in 1959.

 Thank you!


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Feel free to reach out to me directly...I have a pretty good database of info on that era of Paramount (particularly the relatively confusing 1950s, with the transition from the early Wastyn builds to the more standardized era starting in 1959). Myself and a couple of others have been pooling data to try to come up with a clearer demonstration of the evolution of the early pre-1959 Paramounts. A lot more info than one can put into a post like this.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 11, 2020)

ccdc.1 said:


> Feel free to reach out to me directly...I have a pretty good database of info on that era of Paramount (particularly the relatively confusing 1950s, with the transition from the early Wastyn builds to the more standardized era starting in 1959). Myself and a couple of others have been pooling data to try to come up with a clearer demonstration of the evolution of the early pre-1959 Paramounts. A lot more info than one can put into a post like this.



Thank you and good to know. I have a 59 #A53  and a possible late 58 or early 59 soon, I have questions about that one and prefer to PM you on that one since a maybe sensitive at the moment.


----------

